
AMD EPYC Tech Docs and White Papers - gjvc
https://www.amd.com/en/processors/server-tech-docs/search
======
zamadatix
Seems more like benchmarks and marketing material. Was hoping for something
more like [https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-
sdm](https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-sdm)

~~~
roblabla
Something like those? The equivalement to the SDM is the "AMD64 Architecture
Programmer’s Manual". The other documents are specific to the EPYC (and other
families).

[https://developer.amd.com/resources/epyc-resources/epyc-
spec...](https://developer.amd.com/resources/epyc-resources/epyc-
specifications/)

[https://developer.amd.com/resources/developer-guides-
manuals...](https://developer.amd.com/resources/developer-guides-manuals/)

EDIT: Just realized the BIOS and Kernel development guide for family 17h isn't
there. Will probably come out soon enough.

